# from 135 to 172



## taylorcntybowhunter




----------



## yellowhammer73

man that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## BBowen

man those are awesome deer


----------



## BASS1FUN

Nice


----------



## wvdawg

Wow!  Love the drop tine!


----------



## brandonsc

i wish my wall looked like that


----------



## Jody Hawk

Man! Your smallest one is bigger than my largest one! 

Are all of those bow kills?


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Great wall! All GA deer?


----------



## Hoss

Awesome wall.

Hoss


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

Jody Hawk said:


> Man! Your smallest one is bigger than my largest one!
> 
> Are all of those bow kills?



only one was killed with a bow


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

Ramey Jackson said:


> Great wall! All GA deer?



yep all GA deer


----------



## ranger1977

That's a wall full. Congrats.


----------



## glynr329

Show me how good you are don't tell me. You did a great job showing. You are a very lucky man and very proud I am sure. Good job!


----------



## hummdaddy

great looking wall


----------



## kevincox

Nice!


----------



## EuroTech

Nice deer collection! How many of those boys came from Taylor Co? Thats one of the counties I hunt but Ive not killed any of that caliber.I know they are there,maybe this year!


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

EuroTech said:


> Nice deer collection! How many of those boys came from Taylor Co? Thats one of the counties I hunt but Ive not killed any of that caliber.I know they are there,maybe this year!



the drop tine one and the the one under him to the left are from Peach co. but all the rest came from taylor co.


----------



## Bryan K

Nice wall, You must do some serious hunting. Keep it up you are going to need a bigger wall!!


----------



## heartstopper4

Thats rediculous bay!


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

heartstopper4 said:


> Thats rediculous bay!



were thinkin about adding a couple more to it. Are you gonna do that bowhunting competition on here?


----------



## beersndeer

nice looking wall


----------



## walkinboss01

Very nice wall! Congrats on all of those fine bucks.


----------



## heartstopper4

yep! cant wait! i would save my $ if I were u!!


----------



## T.P.

youdaman!


----------



## mtstephens18

wow !  very nice!! i love the drop tine and the third main beam


----------



## TaylorH270

Thats what I like to see fellas. We gotta get together again this season.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

TaylorH270 said:


> Thats what I like to see fellas. We gotta get together again this season.



yeah we do. let me know next time you come in town ill probly be around


----------



## HEFTY

Im jealous! Very nice!


----------



## Beagler282

Your last name wouldn't happen to be Rovig is it?


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

Beagler282 said:


> Your last name wouldn't happen to be Rovig is it?



Nope. I've never even heard of them.


----------



## flintrvrgigger

that drop tine deer looks familiar.


----------



## BradT52

I'd love an invitation to hunt the property that those bucks came off of! j/k!! Awesome bucks!


----------



## icatchbigfish

man you need to get you a 52.......













































inch tv


----------



## Pilgrim

Beagler282 said:


> Your last name wouldn't happen to be Rovig is it?


 Alan Rovig?


----------



## jharman

nice


----------



## 08f250sd

Great deer


----------



## TurkeyBird

I've got some catching up to do...


----------



## alan

Very impressive!!


----------



## southernwhitetailMD

Great looking Wall! I wish mine looked half as good as yours. Congrats


----------



## BPowell92

Mighty fine wall you got there!  Hard to believe those are all GA bucks.


----------



## southernboy2147

only one person said anything about the 3rd main beam buck. thats the one that really caught my eye. what a beast!!


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

southernboy2147 said:


> only one person said anything about the 3rd main beam buck. thats the one that really caught my eye. what a beast!!




The double main beam is the biggest one on the wall. (Scored 172 gross)..... Just a fun fact, the one on the top left (147 gross 142 net) is my buddys and was a weekly winner for the truck buck shoot out. Also the top right deer ( 164 gross 151 net NT) is my biggest to date got me in the truck buck as the youth wild card winner..... Top row gross scores, 147,135,164. Bottom row, 146, 138, 152(b),172


----------



## Illinoisbound

Awesome looking wall!!!


----------

